# 5ktq Performance Bits for sale



## MiniMan_ (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, I've decided to part my 5ktq, so within a week or two I'm going to start stripping the good stuff out of it. It's got a 3" exhaust, IA chipped ECU, manual boost controller, 3k on the rear brakes (pretty much new), autometer 30psi boost gauge and a bunch of other do-dads... so if you need anything e-mail me (I won't be checking this thread).
Cheers,
Corey
c_kirzinger *at* hotmail.com


----------

